# Today is the first day of the rest of my life



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

Big Thanks to Paul (PAULITO) and Vinny (PIFF) for the awesome setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So pumped! Talked to kevin @ AAC today and ordered myself up a full air ride system for my MKV







































































the parts:
Front
Universal Areo sports
Stainless steel leader lines
Univrsal mounting kit

Rear
Universal single bellow
Circle plates, 2 upper, 2 lower

Auto Pilot Digital Controller
Controller Mounting Bracket
Digital Controller ECU
Pezio Transducers
Anodized Manifolds
3/8 Airline
Our Air Line Cutter
2 VIAIR 380C 200 psi Compressors
5 Gallon 8 1/2" Port Tank
Inflation Valve and Drain ****
Wire Harness
Thread Sealant
Compressor Relay
Nickel Plated Fittings
the ride:
















the guy that's gonna make it happen:








stay tuned for progress!

_Modified by dubbr at 10:12 AM 10-8-2008_

_Modified by dubbr at 10:13 AM 10-8-2008_


_Modified by dubbr at 2:25 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

mmmm!!! cant wait to see the build and finished product!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

didn't the guy making it happen but his car that way


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

what struts and shocks are you using?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Fk's


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_didn't the guy making it happen but his car that way
















lolz


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well I know I am right.


----------



## klg0143 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Air ride always equals win in my book.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Today is the first day of the rest of my life (dubbr)*

1/2" line? shiz is gonna jump. u better get flow controls. 
a single 380 compressor for a 5 gallon tank? is gonna take forver to fill up. 
and u still need 3" piping to make rear cups. 
and why a 8 port tank, ur gonna have that one ugly port on the top of the tank. 
Paul should be able to make it work! his mk5 is a good guide!! and they did vinnys also.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I just went with what kevin suggested, although i think we ended up deciding to go with a smaller line, 3/8's or something like that


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_I just went with what kevin suggested, although i think we ended up deciding to go with a smaller line, 3/8's or something like that

dont take this the wrong way, and your in great hands doing this with Paul, but i think u should get familiar with what terms mean what, and how the system works, cause it looks like you just ordered a bunch of stuff without knowing what its actual function is, and if you ever have problems, and if Paul isnt around to help u'll be screwed. so between now and when time comes to install if i was you i would go through some build-ups, and read up on the FAQ/DIYs.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
dont take this the wrong way, and your in great hands doing this with Paul, but i think u should get familiar with what terms mean what, and how the system works, cause it looks like you just ordered a bunch of stuff without knowing what its actual function is, and if you ever have problems, and if Paul isnt around to help u'll be screwed. so between now and when time comes to install if i was you i would go through some build-ups, and read up on the FAQ/DIYs. 

Couldn't agree more... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Still Fantana at 6:59 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
dont take this the wrong way, and your in great hands doing this with Paul, but i think u should get familiar with what terms mean what, and how the system works, cause it looks like you just ordered a bunch of stuff without knowing what its actual function is, and if you ever have problems, and if Paul isnt around to help u'll be screwed. so between now and when time comes to install if i was you i would go through some build-ups, and read up on the FAQ/DIYs. 

That's what I've been doing and plan to keep doing...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

very nice. cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_very nice. cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks. You guys'll see it as soon as it's done...


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_didn't the guy making it happen but his car that way
















wow. that makes me want to smack you and your ignorance. paul, my brother/ owner of the car pictured above, built a pvw featured mk3 vrt and has redone pretty much the entire air ride setup on the mk5. i also will be doing the setup. and i must say. we are not incompetant idiots.
your car will be simply gangsta after a weekend in NY


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
and i must say. we are not incompetant idiots.


PHEW!

_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
your car will be simply gangsta after a weekend in NY

holleration will be in order. i'll buy you guys both a beer afterwards.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
wow. that makes me want to smack you and your ignorance. paul, my brother/ owner of the car pictured above, built a pvw featured mk3 vrt and has redone pretty much the entire air ride setup on the mk5. i also will be doing the setup. and i must say. we are not incompetant idiots.
your car will be simply gangsta after a weekend in NY


Slow down buddy if you knew anything about the internet you would have noticed the sarcasim.







Always NYers trying to fight first.










_Modified by Shawn W. at 11:06 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I also want to state that PVW features do not mean doo doo. I have seen plenty of them. Nothing against your brother. His old car is nice and so is his new one. It just doesn't automaticly mean you know what the F you are doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i was hoping when i read the first post it was sarcastic because im not going to lie i got really pist.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I also want to state that PVW features do not mean doo doo. I have seen plenty of them. Nothing against your brother. His old car is nice and so is his new one. It just doesn't automaticly mean you know what the F you are doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i agree with you about the PVW feature doesnt mean you're the most knowledgable dude, but i completely built the mk3 from stock with my own hands in my own garage and i did everything... bodywork, interior, motor, fab, maintance.... everything. i know mk3s inside and out.
as far as the mk5 goes i have pulled it apart several times, rewired a lot of ****, made several changes, new manifolds, tank, lines, even modifies my mason techs which i still need to take pics of for some people that were interested. 
i also already did some body work on the mk5 and repainted about a 1/3 of it. i just dont post everything i do because, well , i just dont care. i know what i do and i do it really good. 
sorry for the rant but i have alot of people coming to me for bodywork, air ride and other **** and i dont want them to read through one post, see that and just stop there and go this "dudes doesnt know **** im going somewhere else."


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

hmmm. word.
ok cool, so yay airride!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
dont take this the wrong way, and your in great hands doing this with Paul, but i think u should get familiar with what terms mean what, and how the system works, cause it looks like you just ordered a bunch of stuff without knowing what its actual function is, and if you ever have problems, and if Paul isnt around to help u'll be screwed. so between now and when time comes to install if i was you i would go through some build-ups, and read up on the FAQ/DIYs. 

thanks santi. im going to go over everything with him, explain how everything works, what does what, where all the lines are, where all the fuses are, and i will probally winterize it for him. plus hes not to far from me so thats not an issue.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
thanks santi. im going to go over everything with him, explain how everything works, what does what, where all the lines are, where all the fuses are, and i will probally winterize it for him. plus hes not to far from me so thats not an issue.

exactly, so if there's ever any major issues, i'll be rollin up to his house with a tow truck and a case of beer


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
thanks santi. im going to go over everything with him, explain how everything works, what does what, where all the lines are, where all the fuses are, and i will probally winterize it for him. plus hes not to far from me so thats not an issue.

Werd. I hear Anatra Motorsports here in the future???


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

not for me man, this is good to get me through school and as a hobby. cpa near future










_Modified by PAULITO at 11:17 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_not for me man, this is good to get me through school and as a hobby. cpa near future










alright... i jsut realized ur selling the car


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

not def yet on that. i change my mind ALOT!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_i was hoping when i read the first post it was sarcastic because im not going to lie i got really pist.
i agree with you about the PVW feature doesnt mean you're the most knowledgable dude, but i completely built the mk3 from stock with my own hands in my own garage and i did everything... bodywork, interior, motor, fab, maintance.... everything. i know mk3s inside and out.
as far as the mk5 goes i have pulled it apart several times, rewired a lot of ****, made several changes, new manifolds, tank, lines, even modifies my mason techs which i still need to take pics of for some people that were interested. 
i also already did some body work on the mk5 and repainted about a 1/3 of it. i just dont post everything i do because, well , i just dont care. i know what i do and i do it really good. 
sorry for the rant but i have alot of people coming to me for bodywork, air ride and other **** and i dont want them to read through one post, see that and just stop there and go this "dudes doesnt know **** im going somewhere else."

My apologies Paul. I didn't mean it as you didn't know anything. I replied to your IM. Keep up the work man. Next year lets not miss each other when I am out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
My apologies Paul. I didn't mean it as you didn't know anything. I replied to your IM. Keep up the work man. Next year lets not miss each other when I am out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Game time people...
round 1:
what have we here??








Yay, new parts!!








and a close up of the bag








We got front and rear bags, front brackets, and all the circle plates. Hopefully tomorrow we'll see the compressors and everything else...


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Another day, another package....








it's my first sexy chrome 380c compressor


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

more boxes of stuff ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (greek-dub)*

Ohh i remember the days i got package after package from Kev
good guy quick shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Ohh i remember the days i got package after package from Kev
good guy quick shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol yessss.
I'm still not quite sure how this thing, which i ordered the day after i placed the full order, came before the tank an stuff. lol, but i'm not worried, that stuff is scheduled to drop off tomorrow.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Another day, another package








it's a big one... and the last one...








system goes in this weekend, i'll keep you updated!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

subscribed ...


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pop&lock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pop&lock* »_subscribed ...









x2


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

goddamn why didn't you tell me you were doing this!? You know your ass is helping me when I do mine


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LBVdubin)*

Your car will be *fapfapfap* when this is done.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mk42003_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk42003_1.8t* »_Your car will be *fapfapfap* when this is done.

I'm gonna have to carry around extra microfibers...


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

its 100% done, on our part. took a bunch of pics, im sure paul will post them tomorrow. 
sits perfect outback. front wheels are not bag friendly, needs a 35 series and a 20mm spacer and it will be sitting ont he floor.


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*

dan who told you to go with a 215/35 a coupe weeks ago


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (greek-dub)*

Lol shut it d...
well in the mean time, I'ma grab the spacers since the tires are pretty much brand new, but I'm hopin ill have new wheels soon anyway...
vinny you gonna be there today when ramon and i roll through?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

just buy 2 for the front. i forgot which paul has but they were like 70 a piece. it will make a world of difference. 
i should be here


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_just buy 2 for the front. i forgot which paul has but they were like 70 a piece. it will make a world of difference. 
i should be here

Yeah,jus got figure out if 20's or 15's, and then figure what bolt sizes i need, because i have a tiny spacer in the back and the stock bolts barely get 6 turns, so with 20 in the front, I'm def gonna need longer ones...


_Modified by dubbr at 3:09 PM 10-12-2008_


----------



## dirtycountry (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
i just dont post everything i do because, well , i just dont care.

you cant hear, but im clapping.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Going to pick up my car in a little bit. Get excited, i know i am...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This thread needs photos!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

its gone. fun project. dan loved it, im happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

wohooo! glad you are happy with it dan.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*

PAULITO and PIFF FTMFW!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bad fittings on the front bags ftl


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

HYPE 
photos


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Will take some pics as soon as i get front spacers (hopefully by Friday). The front is way high to give the bag clearence, won't be an issue once i push out the wheels...


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

i was pist we couldnt get the front low with those offsets, the tire is literaly under the bag perch







et 50 on an 8 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It's all good, 16mm spacers and bolts to go with them ordered today as well a new water trap annnnnd brass fittings. Should be sexy time just in time for show n go...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

so what about the rear? did the custom cups work well?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

tuckin a bit of wheel in the back, looks pretty sick if i do say so myself. Lookin forward to doing a full photoshoot, now i jus gota find someone who doesn't suck at taking pics...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_tuckin a bit of wheel in the back, looks pretty sick if i do say so myself. Lookin forward to doing a full photoshoot, now i jus gota find someone who doesn't suck at taking pics...

miller? 
did u guys tkae the front sway out or not?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Nah, paul said we didn't need to...
not sure who miller is


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_Nah, paul said we didn't need to...
not sure who miller is









oh ok.... he had told me he wasnt planning on it, i didnt know if he ended up doing it. 
and i'm talking about ryan miller. he usually takes the pics for vinny and Paul as far as i know.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh ok.... he had told me he wasnt planning on it, i didnt know if he ended up doing it. 
and i'm talking about ryan miller. he usually takes the pics for vinny and Paul as far as i know. 

yeah, i've got more than enough drop without taking it out... but we'll see on thurs when I get my spacers.
Bu yeah, i don't know ryan miller... I'ma hafta ask paul...


_Modified by dubbr at 7:13 PM 10-13-2008_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

miller is a buddy of mine.
i didnt see any need to take out the sway because they are connected to the strut body and dont limit travel


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_miller is a buddy of mine.
i didnt see any need to take out the sway because they are connected to the strut body and dont limit travel 

the sway runs between the axle and the control arm it has to limit travel somehow.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Pics in five...


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

One at a time to add to my post count








i have a lot more space in the front to go lower, but my wheel/tire combo isn't helping the situation. Expect to see me way lower in the front come next spring...
#1


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

#2


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nevermind with this one post per pic ****, i want them all to be on the same page...
#3








#4








#5








#6








#7








#8


----------



## dan cooper (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

i hate you


----------



## luvmy91dub (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dan cooper)*

It could be lower!!


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (luvmy91dub)*

...lower it.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk42003_1.8t)*

lowar


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Looks good man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

looks good!
post pictures when you get the fronts down, should look even better!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

the rear im really happy with as am i with cool mounting of the controler ( folds away) and th tidyness of the setup. i wish the wheels had a better offset so we could have slammed it but i didnt want him to rip a bag.
dan when you come by this week, slap my wheels on and we will shoots some shots of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_the rear im really happy with as am i with cool mounting of the controler ( folds away) and th tidyness of the setup. i wish the wheels had a better offset so we could have slammed it but i didnt want him to rip a bag.
*dan when you come by this week, slap my wheels on and we will shoots some shots of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *

sexiest idea i've ever heard. And I think my old car will be sold this week, in which case tuddy's wheels will become dubbr's wheels and we can slam that ish dirty...


----------



## gti_in_nj (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (dubbr)*

looking good man hopefully ill see it around im over in paramus. bring that front down some more and it will be money


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (gti_in_nj)*

is that as low as the front goes?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_is that as low as the front goes?

No, not even close... the tires/wheels are restricting how low i can go at the moment...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (dubbr)*

oh i see


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

So once i have new wheels, which will hopefuly be very soon, expect to see me sittin frame.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

what wheels?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

all shall be revealed in due time my friend...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

werd. cant wait to see them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_what wheels?

BBS RS.s he said tuddy's wheels, so i'm assuming the RSs tuddy is selling.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

They're on the list of possibilities...


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

New pic from this weekend... thanks rui


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

looking real good


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_looking real good









pictures make everything look good. 








get the front lowar noww! please


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_
pictures make everything look good. 








get the front lowar noww! please









get your wheels fixed now please


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_
get your wheels fixed now please

















why get fixed when i can get better


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Fine, then get better.
What sorta better you lookin to get??


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

pay no attention to the front wheels...


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anonymous.* »_I see daily driven mark5's lower then that (seriously) haha 








Haha Can't wait to see what the stance will be with the new wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

looks good cant wait to see the fronts down more.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah with the fronts down and changes coming in the future, should be good


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

your car sucks http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_your car sucks http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

i keed. you need to get rid of those horrendous wheels though. 
cop eric's wheels and do something original with them PLEASE.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

things may or may not be in the works...


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John)*

p.s. 
the wheels are only horrendous because your bagged them
i actually love the wheels otherwise.


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John)*

dan, buy my downpipe for 2fitty and then resell it for 300, i just need money, and you seem to be made out of it. lol


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Lol, yeah, i should buy another mkv apr downpipe... 1 def isn't enough...


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

lol, just buy it and sell it for me. i need 2fitty. i'll get you into stiletto's for free on friday nights for the next 2 months.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

How about answer my text or pm and then we'll talk


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

lol, im at kingtut's house and my phone is in the whip.
and i answerd the pm you dirty ****.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Well, answer the new one i sent u slut


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKV John* »_dan, buy my downpipe for 2fitty and then resell it for 300, i just need money, and you seem to be made out of it. lol


hmm...this is an APR DP?


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LBVdubin)*

yes sir.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*









by the way, for anyone who cares, my front is now lower... pics soon...


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

Pics now or it didn't happen


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

Can it go any lower? Or do the offsets still eff it up?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*









that is lower. but itll go lower on new wheels.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

One new pic...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

hey thanks for the pizza http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That za was goood... even greasier than nj slices though which was kinda shocking


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

btw, nice power numbers. the latest pictures do it justice.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (chris_kraft3)*

better offsets and it would go lower but it looks sweet and i really like the wheels!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

i also have your build thread pics but i havent loaded them yet because photobucket is slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_i also have your build thread pics but i havent loaded them yet because photobucket is slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Don't give them to him. He's not low enough to earn it.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_better offsets and it would go lower but it looks sweet and i really like the wheels!

Want them? lol, they're gone as soon as i get new ones


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (mk42003_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk42003_1.8t* »_
I'm on a cupkit 

ROFL, yes you are


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_
Danny, you're lower than me and you have a "cupkit"

I know man







It's cool though. You'll get there one day.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (mk42003_1.8t)*

Dude, I've seen 6th grade teachers doing the limbo get lower than you


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (dubbr)*

True. They used your car as a post to hold up the stick.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That doesn't even make sense dude...


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

You know what does make sense though.....new wheels







Get 'em and slam the beeesh. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Dan. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (chris_kraft3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris_kraft3* »_btw, nice power numbers. the latest pictures do it justice.

gracias http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_better offsets and it would go lower but it looks sweet and i really like the wheels!

help is on the way this winter!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It's cold out, and my tank is filling reaaaaaallllyyyyy slowly.
In other news, new wheels are going to be ordered soon, and body shop soon enough for some changes...


----------



## mk42003_1.8t (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is the tank filling up slowly gonna cause any problems? Other than waiting for a while?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk42003_1.8t)*

nah its just annoying. its because of the small compressors.








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my 480's fast as hell


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

let's compressor race!








i'm lookin into the new 490 series.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

my car fills slow and i need more pressure to get to the same height, winter is whack


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

winter is most certainly lame...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_winter is most certainly lame...

i concur


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Winter sucks picks


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

New pics coming soon...


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

...and here they are.
new wheels will be built and on by march just in time for show season as well as some body work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2girls1dub (Jan 14, 2008)

I love your car mannnn. Let's go hit switches in front of a highschool and mack it to some hunnies. You game?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

when am I not game? for anything?


----------



## 2girls1dub (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_when am I not game? for anything?

HAHA hollllllller and let's gitrdoneeeeee!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

i dunno man i love your car on those wheels. with a 35 series and the bag spun a little lower it would look even sicker.
pm me what wheels u got!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_i dunno man i love your car on those wheels. with a 35 series and the bag spun a little lower it would look even sicker.
pm me what wheels u got!

those wheels do look sick, they just flow really well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_i dunno man i love your car on those wheels. with a 35 series and the bag spun a little lower it would look even sicker.
pm me what wheels u got!

pm'd ya ninja...

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
those wheels do look sick, they just flow really well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

seen this car at i think show n go. so nice


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (tomespo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_seen this car at i think show n go. so nice

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (dubbr)*









horrible gif but its my 1st time so i think its ok?


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

nice nice, car is lookin sick


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

new piktars...


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

its gettin low.....
It looks really good.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *chris_kraft3* »_its gettin low.....
It looks really good.


gracias http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

very nice pictures


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks mang

_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_very nice pictures


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thank ya much


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

haha i like the window lowering


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_haha i like the window lowering









lol yeah, that was a bit of a fail...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BradenE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradenE* »_haha i like the window lowering









that would be pretty cool switches! have a 4 window switch that controls each corner and mount it somewhere to look oem
/random thought
car is looking good man!!!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
that would be pretty cool switches! have a 4 window switch that controls each corner and mount it somewhere to look oem
/random thought


Woah man, put down the bong... that's crazy talk.


----------



## dan cooper (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

its alright looking i guess, needs to be lower.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan cooper* »_its alright looking i guess, needs to be lower.


your face needs to be lower rui


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

color matched supras with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nicee


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

Did you get new wheels yet?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHossgti* »_color matched supras with the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nicee


Thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *chris_kraft3* »_Did you get new wheels yet?


They're paid for, should be ready for early march...


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_
Thanks








They're paid for, should be ready for early march...

BDA?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Jline? Budnick? Image?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nah, nothing cool, i promise...


----------



## chris_kraft3 (Oct 13, 2004)

Do you have any hints?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (chris_kraft3)*

bump.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

nice flatcaps


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

TTT


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*

i want some flat caps


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

that doesnt look to good what happen ?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That piece is definitely not supposed to be in 2 parts... ugh.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

oh snap. gl getting it fixed


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_that doesnt look to good what happen ?

x2 OEM bearing http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KoF)*

it happens, the oem bearing actually is 2 pieces, unless that's the part that has the bearings inside of it... 
Mk5s it looks like the bearing and bushing is 1 piece, but it actually is 2.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah







Hey santi, does anyone make a metal replacement for it?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

dan the bearing is metal and its two pieces. on a stock spring it pushes up and never moves. with the bags you line it up everytime you jack it up.... pain in the dick but thats just how it is.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Ahhhhhh ok. They still suck. lol.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

you can use some mild glue and set it in there, also, if u remove the metal piece from the bottom, then trim the plastic you can get liek another 1/2" more low


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you can use some mild glue and set it in there, also, if u remove the metal piece from the bottom, then trim the plastic you can get liek another 1/2" more low










Then it shall be done.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

like so.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

bumpin with new pics


----------



## Richmond69er (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looks sooo good


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

dont do winter wheels huh?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys
@swoops dude, what are winter wheels?







honestly, I jus need to buy 20mm spacers for the winters and they'll get thrown on, but since I can garage my car, it's taking me a long time to get it done. BTW congrats on the feature dude...


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_thanks guys
@swoops dude, what are winter wheels?







honestly, I jus need to buy 20mm spacers for the winters and they'll get thrown on, but since I can garage my car, it's taking me a long time to get it done. BTW congrats on the feature dude...

garage? luuuccckyyy. and thanks dude!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*









Dayyyuuummmmmmmm.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

looking fressshhhh


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

get bagyards and u wont have to worry about the bearing


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, I might... we'll see...


----------

